# View photos in daylight on laptop?



## Bearcamp (Nov 29, 2006)

What's the best way to view them in the field. Do they make anything that connects to the puter that one can view through goggles?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

can you elaborate a little bit on that ?? 

Why would you need to wear goggles in daylight to view photo's .. I feel that there is a lot you are not telling us .. 

are you trying to take photo's of the sun ?? extreme care needs to be taken or you'll end up with no image and no CCD


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You just want to view the LCD screen while outside, right? Easy and cheap solution is to throw a large tower over yourself and the laptop. it blocks the glare.


----------



## Bearcamp (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes just view the photos. I just thought there might be something hi-tech out there.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> Easy and cheap solution is to throw a *large tower* over yourself and the laptop. it blocks the glare.


And this proves it:










:laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Seriously, I presume that you want some goggles that have a built in screen that you can use instead of the main screen.

Virtual reality equipment may be a source but whether or not they will be economical or have the suitable drivers for use on a laptop is another matter.

A better solution to goggles and having to build a tower :smile: is to use a hood. Do a Google search for 'laptop hood' and you will see many - This is just one


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ha, that looks hilarious! I still vote for my towel idea. It's economical and compatible with all makes and models.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

works for me ebackhus - just looks a little strange - man with dark towel over head looking at his lap :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Alternatively, using the laptop-hood picture from the link above - Some cardboard, sticky-tape and velcro pads can be used to make your own hood. It should be able to fold flat and sit in the laptop carry-bag, when not in use then :wink:

Bonus: You can also customise it with your own patterns/colours/designs too :grin:


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

you simply want to shadow the LCD
with what ever you can find - especially in the field.

your coat - sweater - towel - camera bag - anything

a shady spot will work even for general viewing.

depends as well - what you want to carry with you.

the card board viewer - if you make it foldable will store pretty easily

also make it narrower on the side you'll be looking through - to fit your eye plain and width of your face, so less ambient stray light will enter.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

for the price of some of those laptop hoods you can get a High Resolution Digital Photo Frame and carry/view it in a backpack.
far more versatile and likely find many other uses for it too.


----------



## Havalilsi (May 22, 2005)

I could have sworn I had a post in this thread. Did I post something that wasn't allowed?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't see any deletions in this thread.

Remember that scene in the first Jurassic Park, one of the few where it WASN'T raining? They were viewing a screen showing a scan of dinosaur bones underground. They had a simple cardboard box as a shroud for the screen to help block ambient light and glare.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Havalilsi said:


> I could have sworn I had a post in this thread. Did I post something that wasn't allowed?



Site is undergoing some reconstruction work .. I have lost a few posts recently due to hiccups .. it may have happened to you too .. it doesn't happen often but it can happen .. try posting again ..


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

Wearing goggles... polorized sunglasses - cuts the glare out from the screen - changes the color but cuts the glare out.

Another thing you can do that used to be done by the first photogs about a hundrend years ago when wetplate was used and this techniques is still done to some extent today in LF photgraphy is - create a mini darkroom.

you can do so out of a picnic table if one is located near your shooting location

Also they sell dark rooms - used for recreational purposes of a different sort - but work and are in-expensive - you can set up in there with all your extra or electonic gear - if it rains - for teh most part it would be protected.

A tent - in addition a canvas as a tarp over the top - provides enough darkness and shade to keep your stuff cool.

A mini changing box - they sell them for again LF and Film use - but a laptop will fit nicely in one and the arm holes have a way to run cords if needed - they're light proof.

- or simply use a dark cloth - which is again is used primarily in LF photograpy for viewing the rear plate.

lastly they sell something similar to a Hossi or Mamiya chimney viewer for your camera in varing sizes - it has an eye piece with a adjustable doipler.

so you can view it directly on your camera prior to your laptop and perhaps get your pic in focus _before_ you push the shutter.... just a thought - and alternative.

just use your imagination... come up with something new 
then post it on Instructables... with a link to it here.

;0)


----------



## Starving Artist (Jul 18, 2009)

one last one before i go... and you might like this best...

If you'd like to do something similair to what some of the Pro's do or have as they make these and you can buy them. or do as i did - a DIY one.

Take a second tripod - somewht sturdy depending on the weight of your laptop. Add a mount plate for your laptop to sit on - 1/2 ply should do - maybe 3/8" depending again on weight of your laptop and how you construct it 
- mount this plate to the head or quick release part after painting it flat black. 

- Build a cardboard box tall enough to set your laptop in comfortably tath folds up
- paint it flat black on the inside - white outside ( to reflect light and keep it cool)

The box should have a Top - two sides and back with enough space for cords etc - cut holes for cords if needed. and be deep enough to completely shade the laptop.

Advantages of this type unit is pretty obviouse 
- You can raise your laptop to viewing height 
- teather your camera to it if your camera has that capability,and view shots directly.
- It's also very mobile. 
-and can be leveled to the terrain obviously.First the legs, then level the head.
- you can easily turn the laptop in any direction - to face away from the sun or light source.

good luck - happy shooting


----------

